# Topics > Agriculture >  AVIX Autonomic, fully automatic and autonomous system of our laser bird repellent technology, Bird Control Group, Delft, Netherlands

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Bird Control Group

Home page - birdcontrolgroup.com/automated-laser-bird-repellent

----------


## Airicist

Article "Meet robocrow: Machines shooting long-range laser beams to scare birds away replace scarecrows"

The lasers sweep at random across an area from 200 acres to 3,000 acres
Robot fires intense beams of green light from on top of a tower across field
Laser works by creating movement in the field that birds cannot identify
Dutch farmer reports laser kept flocks of crows away from his orchard

by Richard Gray
December 8, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Agrilaser Autonomic 

Published on Dec 15, 2014




> The Agrilaser Autonomic is the fully automatic and autonomous system of our laser bird repellent technology. After one time configuration the Autonomic repels birds and other animals 24/7 from an area of 12 square kilometers. The system is powered by batteries or city supply. The Autonomic is configured through the remote control with a maximum range of 2000 meters in a circle of 350°. Users can define up to 10 different areas in which birds get repelled using our patented technology. The system has a vertical range of 60° under and above the horizon which makes it able to be deployed on roofs, hillsides and other areas with differences in elevation. After the configuration of the areas, the Autonomic can be configured to repel the birds during the day and/or night. The intervals for the laser beam to shine on the areas are customized by the user.
> 
> The remote control application via the laptop or windows tablet enables the user to configure the system to his own needs. To stop unauthorized use of the Agrilaser Autonomic. We have protected it with a PIN code, and a built-in emergency stop in the Autonomic and remote control application. To prevent theft it is possible to secure the Autonomic with a chain or a ground anchor.

----------


## Airicist

Agrilaser Autonomic repels gulls from rooftops

Published on Nov 15, 2015




> Protecting industrial sites and factories
> In open, peripheral areas, industrial sites, factories and landfill sites attract birds searching for food and a safe haven for nesting. Birds can cause fire by building nests in ventilation shafts, leakage by clogging roof-gutters, compromise safety on-site, transmit diseases, and leave droppings that cause damage to products and equipment.
> 
> To prevent clean-up costs and repairs of damage, effective bird control is essential. At Bird Control Group we offer cost effective and animal-friendly solutions for protecting your industrial site and keeping your factory clean and free of birds.
> 
> Adding value to real estate
> Urbanized areas attract birds seeking for food and shelter. Birds can transmit diseases, cause fire by building nests in chimneys, cause leakage by pecking holes in roofing, and leave droppings that cause damage to paintwork.
> 
> To keep birds away from property, maintaining the value of real estate and the quality of living, effective bird control is essential. At Bird Control Group we offer cost effective and animal-friendly solutions for protecting your real estate and keeping residential areas clean and free of birds.

----------


## Airicist

Bird control laser repels geese

Published on Dec 6, 2015




> In this video we demonstrate how the agrilaser and aerolaser products can be used to control birds. The technology is unique:
> 
> - The birds do not get used to the laser beam
> - The range of the laser beam is 2000 meters
> - The technology is soundless, meaning no nuisance to the environment
> - The laser beam can steer the birds in a certain direction
> - The laser beam does not harm the birds, making it animal friendly.

----------


## Airicist

Automated bird laser at Summerhill Road Vineyard, Australia

Published on Oct 28, 2016




> Situation before
> The Summerhill Road vineyard, located within the Canberra Wine District of Australia, grows grapes for the purpose of producing premium quality, cool-climate wines. Birds, such as Starlings, Cockatoos, Currawong, Crows, Rosellas and Wattlebirds, damage the grapes. Without any bird control, this can lead to a signi cant reduction of crops (1-2 tonne per week) and increased risk of disease (reducing the quality of the fruit). Historically, birds have been controlled via netting. The vineyard was 100% netted (from prior to the fruit ripening till the day of picking), resulting in approximately $4,000 in annual labour costs.
> 
> Situation after
> Since the nets were 15 years old and needed to be replaced, alternatives were evaluated. Decisive advantages of the Agrilaser Autonomic are its silent functioning (in contrast to gas cannons) and relative low price (compared to netting). Installation of the Agrilaser Autonomic resulted in 80-90% bird reduction. Furthermore, grape-eating birds stopped coming
> to the vineyard altogether, whereas non grape-eating birds, water birds (Ducks) and other wildlife quickly returned after the grapes had been harvested and the laser turned off. This resulted in an increased grape yield and the possibility to harvest later than normal, to create a dessert wine. There is
> an expectation of future nancial gain since bird netting is very costly, both in materials and labour costs. The Agrilaser Autonomic on the other hand, works fully autonomously without the required labour to install and remove the nets annually.

----------


## Airicist

Automatic laser repels geese at dairy farm

Published on Mar 15, 2017




> Dairy farmer Paul Dijkzeul has 65 hectares of land bordering the city of Haarlem. Most the land is grassland for his dairy cows. This grass needs to be of high quality to feed to his dairy cows. Unfortunately, the greylag geese eat the tasty grass and spread their droppings over the field, making the grass of lower quality which the cows won’t eat.
> 
> Situation after installed of automatic laser system
> The geese stayed away, unfortunately so did other birds. Now the farm is meeting with bird clubs and other stakeholders to fit in the laser as the new method for bird prevention.

----------


## Airicist

Most intelligent and effective bird deterrent - AVIX Autonomic Mark II

Apr 24, 2020




> AVIX Autonomic Mark II is the newest generation of laser bird deterrents. Unlike traditional methods, this automated system provides immediate and long-lasting results. 
> 
> AVIX Autonomic Mark reduces bird number by more than 70% in a sustainable and animal-friendly way, keeping your fields safe from birds.

----------

